# Interesting Article



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

I heard this story retold by the teacher involved. This class single handedly did the research and got the legislature to adopt these two pieces of legislation.

Moral of the story: if you really want successful lobbying, hire some 7th graders. How can you say “no” to a bunch of kids that just want to protect the environment? Forget what the stinkin' engineers and scientists have to say ...

JR



> Updated May 12. 2008 8:43PMWest Branch middle school students help created 'adult' legislation
> 
> By Rod Boshart
> 
> ...


----------

